# Hedgie kind of shaking when I try to pick him up?



## dovahkiin (Aug 18, 2013)

This is the second day with him, seeing as I bought him yesterday. When I try to pick him up out of his cage, he does the usual clicking, self-defense curl up into a ball thing. Although, when he does, he kind of shakes. Is this normal? he walks around just fine. And whenever he is out of the cage, he walks around rather curiously with no wobble, from what it seems.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Is he also making a hissing sound? Sometimes making that sound can make them shake a bit.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Many animals will tremble when nervous, and hedgehogs are no exception. It's normal, and it should pass as he gets more used to you.


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

Does it look like he might be jumping slightly? Hedgehogs will sometimes jump and try to impale you on their spikes. Totally normal defensive behavior.


----------



## dovahkiin (Aug 18, 2013)

zamxonk said:


> Does it look like he might be jumping slightly? Hedgehogs will sometimes jump and try to impale you on their spikes. Totally normal defensive behavior.


Yeah, before when I would go try and pick her up (her now because I found out myself she's a female, the pet store screwed up) she would turn into a grumpy spikey ball, and well that explains it.

Now she's warming up to me more!


----------



## mdelu (Aug 14, 2013)

Mine does that right before he anoints....I've seen the shake plenty!


----------

